# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Please donate before Monday!

## Lucille

Via email:




> Monday also is a big deadline for my campaign.
> 
> On Monday, we close out the third fundraising quarter. Days later, we must report our fundraising totals to the public.
> 
> I have some bad news. At this moment, we remain $12,373 behind our quarterly minimum. And weve heard in the last few weeks that the Washington political class is scheming to take me out. If we dont hit our minimum target, they will be emboldened to run a challenger against me.


It's pretty bad that he's not even hit the quarterly minimum.




> On behalf of Justin Amash for Congress, I would like to thank you for your generous donation of $100.00. Your support makes it possible for us to continue our mission. We encourage you to ask your friends to donate at https://secure.piryx.com/donate/b3y1...namash/BTP2013.



Donate here: http://amashforcongress.com

----------


## malkusm

Let's get some donations in! I've promoted this to the Top Activist Efforts page: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/list.ph...tivist-Efforts

----------


## Origanalist

Your donation has been successfully processed. You will receive an email receipt with your confirmation. Please note that this donation will appear on your bank account or credit card statement as XXXXXXXXXXX | giving stream
SHOW YOUR SUPPORT FOR JUSTIN AMASH FOR CONGRESS, POST A MESSAGE BELOW!
Doug Hanawalt

----------


## PursuePeace

+rep Lucille.

Your donation has been successfully processed.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

another fiddy 




> Dear Michael,
> Thank you for contributing to my campaign. I am committed to bringing restraint, transparency, and accountability to the federal government.

----------


## adissa

$25

Your donation has been successfully processed. You will receive an email receipt with your confirmation. Please note that this donation will appear on your bank account or credit card statement as XXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## Lucille

+ reps all around!

----------


## nobody's_hero

Can't afford to lose him. $100.

----------


## Tod

I hope we aren't too late...




> On behalf of Justin Amash for Congress, I would like to thank you for your generous donation of $100.00. Your support makes it possible for us to continue our mission. We encourage you to ask your friends to donate at https://secure.piryx.com/donate/b3y1...namash/BTP2013.

----------


## malkusm

Bump! I'll match the next $50 that comes in. Time to gear up for 2014!

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Bump! I'll match the next $50 that comes in. Time to gear up for 2014!


Bam, take em to pound-town Justin!



> Date	9/29/2013
> Amount	$50.00 (One Time)

----------


## CaseyJones

+rep to all and spread this around people love amash in a lot of corners of the party

----------


## malkusm

> Bam, take em to pound-town Justin!


You are the man. And here you go:




> On behalf of Justin Amash for Congress, I would like to thank you for your generous donation of $50.00. Your support makes it possible for us to continue our mission. We encourage you to ask your friends to donate at https://secure.piryx.com/donate/b3y1...namash/BTP2013.
> 
> A receipt of your donation is included with this email.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Justin Amash for Congress

----------


## EBounding

I'll join this party too:




> On behalf of Justin Amash for Congress, I would like to thank you for your generous donation of $50.00. Your support makes it possible for us to continue our mission. We encourage you to ask your friends to donate at https://secure.piryx.com/donate/b3y1...namash/BTP2013.

----------


## specsaregood

Do donations on Monday still count as part of the quarter?

Edit: I would assume so, but the thread title is misleading.




> Please note that the charge will appear on your credit card
> or bank account statement as "RALLY/PIRYX" 
> RECEIPT DETAILS
> 9/30/2013
> $50.00 (One Time)

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Date 9/30/2013 
Amount $50.00 (One Time) 
Transaction ID 9dxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxad8 
Payment Method Credit Card (Discover) ending in xxxx
Organization Justin Amash for Congress 
Org. Website http://www.amashforcongress.com

----------


## cajuncocoa

Please note that the charge will appear on your credit card
or bank account statement as "RALLY/PIRYX" 
RECEIPT DETAILS
9/30/2013
$200.00 (One Time)


I really like Justin.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Justin wants to vote for an unbalanced budget (something Ron Paul claims he never did)....Justin wants to give Obama trillions to spend. Just because the budget the Republicans want to approve does not contain any funding for Obamacare does not mean Justin should vote for it.
> 
> Aren't you all who are cheering for Justin supposed to be Libertarian? What is libertarian about the budget the Republicans want to pass? The country is bankrupt and can't afford all the spending Justin wants to vote for.


The alternative is still big govt spending + the Ocare monstrosity. Libertarians have to join conservatives in the attempt to stop the loony left from getting everything they want that increases the fiscal nature of govt power. I get your point about the unbalanced budget but likely Ron was the first and last to not play politics in a situation like this. But, I hear the LP is having a membership drive you might want in on.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> The alternative is still big govt spending + the Ocare monstrosity. Libertarians have to join conservatives in the attempt to stop the loony left from getting everything they want that increases the fiscal nature of govt power. I get your point about the unbalanced budget but likely Ron was the first and last to not play politics in a situation like this. But, I hear the LP is having a membership drive you might want in on.


Yes, it's Hold The Line...then make advances.  Currently we are loosing ground, we have to Hold the Line, first.

----------


## specsaregood

> Aren't you all who are cheering for Justin supposed to be Libertarian?


If there is anything I've learned on RPFs, its that I'm not and have no desire to be a Libertarian.   Although I do endorse smoking pot and running around naked from time to time.

----------


## RickyJ

Isn't this the same guy that said he believed the government's story about 9/11? I think it is. No, he will get no support from me.

----------


## RickyJ

> Via email:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty bad that he's not even hit the quarterly minimum.


It's pretty bad that he says he believes the government's story about 9/11.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Isn't this the same guy that said he believed the government's story about 9/11? I think it is. No, he will no support from me.


Yeah and I don't vocally wear 9-11truthism on my sleeve when dealing in political circles, neither did Ron. It ain't cool to rain on a worthy thread since the target isn't a vocal 9-11 truther.

----------


## Lucille

+reps all around!

I changed the OP title but it was too late.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...n-negotiations




> At 11:59 PM tonight, my campaign has to close its books for the fundraising quarter. We've all heard the rumors: D.C. political operators are trying to find a candidate to take me out. We need to show them that thousands of supporters have my back.
> 
> You have been very generous with my campaign, especially over this last weekend. But my campaign staff tells me that we’re* still a few thousand dollars short of our quarterly fundraising minimum.*
> 
> Right now, would you make a donation to my campaign? $25, $100, $250, or $500 would go a long way to warding off establishment attacks against us.
> 
> Alright, I have to head back to meetings. I’ll do my best to keep you updated this week as we try to avoid a government shutdown while protecting Americans from Obamacare. In the meantime, please be as generous as you are able to be with my campaign.
> 
> Thanks again for all you do for my campaign and me. I couldn't do it without your support.

----------


## RickyJ

> Yeah and I don't vocally wear 9-11truthism on my sleeve when dealing in political circles, neither did Ron. It ain't cool to rain on a worthy thread since the target isn't a vocal 9-11 truther.


No, is he is a denier of 9/11 truth. That makes him totally unworthy of my support.

----------


## Rudeman

Seriously trutherism is the indicator of whether someone gets your support or not? Even if he believed it he'd be dumb to say so unless he plans on being a marginal politician.


As for Amash I hope he got what he needed.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Donated:




> Thank you for contributing to my campaign. I am committed to bringing restraint, transparency, and accountability to the federal government. The principles of liberty and economic freedom cannot be denied. We must embrace these principles to keep this country great. The consequences of unrestrained spending and our government's increasing entanglement in our private industries and personal lives threaten our long-term prosperity and the liberty of future generations.
> 
> We cannot wait another year, or two years, or four. Every day our government is growing and assigning itself new powers that we must take back. Your contribution will make a difference. You can also help by contributing your time, talents, and energy. Please e-mail volunteers@justinamash.com if you are willing to volunteer for my campaign or provide space in your yard or other private property for my campaign signs.
> 
> It is my privilege to have your support.
> 
> A receipt of your donation is included with this email.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...

----------


## mad cow

A receipt of your donation is included with this email.

Thank you,

Justin Amash for Congress

Receipt
Please note that the charge will appear on your credit card
or bank account statement as "RALLY/PIRYX"
RECEIPT DETAILS
Date	9/30/2013
Amount	$50.00 (One Time)

----------


## Lord Xar

Your donation has been successfully processed. You will receive an email receipt with your confirmation. Please note that this donation will appear on your bank account or credit card statement as "RALLY/PIRYX".

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Isn't this the same guy that said he believed the government's story about 9/11? I think it is. No, he will get no support from me.


I promise that your vote, support, and money are very much unwanted by Mr. Amash.  Because the price is 10,000 other supporters.  Why not withhold your support until he jumps off the Empire State Building?  You want Ron back because choir preaching and soothing platitudes and being a motherfucking Cassandra is where people like you get their fulfillment.  

Everybody heard Ron's message.  We are on to Phase 2.  If you demand that your elected politicians be 9/11 truthers than WHAT THE $#@! ARE YOU DOING IN AN ELECTORAL POLITICS THREAD?    

Go find the appropriate forum.  Good Lord.  You guys would take issue with Jesus and Ghandi.

----------


## Henry Rogue

I just donated, hope it's not to late or anything. Had to fire up the old computer, because i don't trust the newer one. No need to rep me, i like Justin.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I just donated, hope it's not to late or anything. Had to fire up the old computer, because i don't trust the newer one. No need to rep me, i like Justin.


I was having computer trouble too. Problems with security software, maybe the NSA introduced a bug in Windows.  Or it could have been the malware that was detected...

----------


## Tinnuhana

Anyone know how Justin did with this?
And OT: anyone have a list of the "young congressmen" who helped remove the barriers to t he WWII memorial the other day?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Anyone know how Justin did with this?
> And OT: anyone have a list of the "young congressmen" who helped remove the barriers to t he WWII memorial the other day?


Bump for answers

----------

